# Devils Lake Fishing Report 8/12



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

The walleye fishing on Devils Lake continues to be excellent with no real signs 
of slowing down. Anglers continue to catch a lot of smaller eating sized fish 
with some larger fish mixed in. Most all presentations continue to work. Slip 
bobbering in the trees, running bottom bouncers with spinners on old shorelines 
or over structure, trolling cranks along shorelines or sunken roads, and 
cranking weedbed edges are all producing fish. Some of the better areas have 
been the trees of the Flats and East Bay, the sunken roads of Pelican, the 
Golden Highway, the sunken road near Grahams Island and in New Mil Bay, the old 
shorelines of Bud, the north end of Six Mile, Cactus/Ft. Totten, Five Crows, 
Stromme Addition, and Matterns Ridge, and sunken rocky points such as Haleys, 
Patience Point, Doc Hagens, Foughty's, and Birkland's Point. The best livebait 
continues to be crawlers and leeches. The best cranks have been jointed raps 
and salmo hornets. Pike continue to be caught in most all parts of the lake. 
White bass action is good, but the fish are scattered and finding them can take 
some work. Perch fishing remains slow with anglers catching a few, but no 
large numbers. This Sunday the Lake Region Anglers will be hosting their East 
Bay Outing at the East Bay boat ramp near Camp Grafton. Hours run from 8:30-
3:30 and the cost is $25/team. Good Luck & Good Fishing


----------

